# MAC Adresse ändern



## Sinac (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich hatte neulich eine ausfühliche Diskusion mit nem Bekannten von und zwar gings darum ob es möglich ist die MAC Adresse einer Netzwerkkarte
zu ändern und vorallem wie!
Also ich bin fest davon überzeugtr dass das möglich ist, habe da auf jeden Fall mal was drüber gelesen.
Aber keine Ahnung mehr wie.
Hat sich mal jemand mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt?


----------



## Eyewitness (18. Februar 2003)

Die MAC Adresse kannst Du nicht ändern, bzw. es hängt von der Netzwerkkarte ab.

Grundsätzlich ist es so, daß die MAC Adresse dafür sorgt, daß eine Netzwerkkarte eindeutig adressierbar ist. Daher sind die normalerweise "auf den Chip eingebrannt" und können nicht geändert werden. Aber zu jeder Regel gibt es Ausnahmen. So z.B. bei meinem Board, wo die Netzwerkkarte on-Board ist. Da kann die MAC Adresse geändert werden in einem bestimmten Fall, an den ich mich jetzt so direkt auch nicht mehr erinnere.....

Und es gibt Router, Software, etc. die MAC Adressen klonen und simulieren können. Trotzdem bleibt: Dein Bekannter hatte Recht. Bei einer normalen Netzwerkkarte kann man die MAC Adresse nicht ändern.


----------



## dfd1 (18. Februar 2003)

Es geht, einfach via Software bzw. Treiber.

Unter WinXP pro funktioniert das so:
Systemsteuerung>Netzwerkverbindungen
Rechtsklick auf die Lan-Verbindung>Eigenschaften
Auf Konfigurieren klicken
Erweitert>Netzwerkadresse
Und dann Rechts einen Wert eingeben.

Viel Spass beim ändern


----------



## melmager (18. Februar 2003)

wobei die xp version nur so tut als ob

letzlich wird ja beim ip protokoll die mac adresse immer mitgeschleift und man kann natürlich den kartentreiben so modifizieren das er ne andre mac adresse rauswirft nur ich sehe kein sinn darin die zu ändern - es sei denn du willst andre Verbindungen abhören


----------



## dfd1 (21. Februar 2003)

Naja, Sinn kann es schon machen.

Z.B. werden in unserer Schule im Informatik-Raum nur solche PCs ins Internet gelasen, dessen MAC-Adresse gespeichert ist.

Wenn ich mit meinem Laptob komme, und ins INet will, muss ich eine andere MAC-Adresse annehmen.


----------



## nightdancer (8. Januar 2004)

also ich hab schon mit einigen netzwerkkarten.. ähm..  'gespielt' - auch älteren. und ich hatte noch nie ein problem, die MAC zu ändern. dass sie fest auf der karte steht, stimmt schon. aber sie wird in den RAM geladen, und ist jederzeit änderbar. wies windows geht ist eh oben beschrieben.
unter linux gehts mit ifconfig.


----------

